

12 Hours, 2 Guys, 6 Cups of Coffee, 1 iPhone App - agotterer
http://gizmodo.com/5435605/12-hours-2-guys-6-cups-of-coffee-1-iphone-app

======
CodeMage
I confess I don't understand the value of this article. As far as I understood
it, they haven't made a compelling product, they haven't made a boatload of
money, they haven't innovated the development process and they don't have any
special advice for getting approved by App Store (beyond RTFM). So what, apart
from plugging their product, is the point of the article?

~~~
turtle4
You have correctly understood the article, but have incorrectly assumed that
there must be a point other than plugging the product. Sorry.

------
nicpottier
step1) write trivial app, put in app store for 99c

step2) document process, get picked up by gizmodo

step3) profit! (??)

I guess it's a clever way to break through the noise.. but 99c? really?

------
jackowayed
They used dropbox as an SCM? I guess that works, especially when you really
only have 1 coder, but I can see it getting gross fast with multiple coders.

At least he mentioned GitHub.

~~~
stephencelis
Dropbox is much more convenient for non-coders, and there's nothing stopping
the developer from additionally running `git init`.

~~~
revorad
Yes, Dropbox + git works absolutely fine even with two coders. All you have to
do is git init inside a shared Dropbox folder.

------
andrewljohnson
Meh, I made one of my apps by myself in 8 hours. It's made 53 dollars in the
last month or so.

Unless you have some kind of weird press bomb, it's much more profitable to
put some time into making a good app.

------
snowmaninthesun
the real metric is the cups of coffee to lines of code.

